# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون الإجراءات المدنية المتعلق بالتحكيم بالإمارات العربية المتحدة

## هيثم الفقى

قانون الإجراءات المدنية المتعلق بالتحكيم بالإمارات العربية المتحدة 
(الباب الثالث)
المتعلق بالتحكيم
المادة (203)
1- يجوز للمتعاقدين بصفة عامة أن يشترطوا في العقد الأساسي أو بإتفاق لاحق عرض ما قد ينشأ بينهم من النزاع في تنفيذ عقد معين على محكم أو أكثر كما يجوز الإتفاق على التحكيم في نزاع معين بشروط خاصة. 
2- ولا يثبت الإتفاق على التحكيم إلا بالكتابة.
3- ويجب أن يحدد موضوع النزاع في وثيقة التحكيم أو أثناء نظر الدعوى ولو كان المحكمون مفوضين بالصلح وإلا كان التحكيم باطلاً.
4- ولا يجوز التحكيم في المسائل التي لا يجوز فيها الصلح ولا يصح الإتفاق على التحكيم إلا ممن له أهلية التصرف في الحق محل النزاع.
5- وإذا إتفق الخصوم على التحكيم في نزاع ما فلا يجوز رفع الدعوى به أمام القضاء ومع ذلك إذا لجأ أحد الطرفين إلى رفع الدعوى دون إعتداد بشرط التحكيم ولم يعترض الطرف الآخر في الجلسة الأولى جاز نظر الدعوى واعتبر شرط التحكيم لاغياً.
المادة (204)
1- إذا وقع النزاع ولم يكن الخصوم قد اتفقوا على المحكمين أو إمتنع واحد أو أكثر من المحكمين المتفق عليهم عن العمل أو إعتزله أو عزل عنه أو حكم برده أو قام مانع من مباشرته له ولم يكن هناك اتفاق في هذا الشأن بين الخصوم عينت المحكمة المختصة أصلاً بنظر النزاع من يلزم من المحكمين وذلك بناءً على طلب أحد الخصوم بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى ويجب أن يكون عدد من تعينهم المحكمة مساويا للعدد المتفق عليه بين الخصوم أو مكملا له.
2- ولا يجوز الطعن في الحكم الصادر بذلك بأي طريق من طرق الطعن.
المادة (205)
لا يجوز تفويض المحكمين بالصلح إلا إذا كانوا مذكورين باسمائهم في الإتفاق على التحكيم أو في وثيقة لاحقة.
المادة (206)
1- لا يجوز أن يكون الحكم قاصراً أو محجوزاً عليه أو محروماً من حقوقه المدنية بسبب عقوبة جنائية أو مفلساً ما لم يرد إليه اعتباره.
2- وإذا تعدد المحكمون وجب في جميع الأحوال أن يكون عددهم وترا.
المادة (207)
1- يجب أن يكون قبول الحكم بالكتابة أو بإثبات قبوله في محضر الجلسة.
2- وإذا تنحى المحكم بغير سبب جدي عن القيام بعمله بعد قبوله التحكيم جاز الحكم عليه بالتعويضات.
3- ولا يجوز عزله إلا بموافقة الخصوم جميعاً غير أنه يجوز للمحكمة المختصة أصلاً بنظر النزاع وبناءً على طلب أحد الخصوم إقالة المحكم والأمر بتعيين بديل عنه بالطريقة التي جرى تعيينه بها إبتداء وذلك في حالة ثبوت أن المحكم أهمل قصدا العمل بمقتضى إتفاق التحكيم رغم لفت نظره خطياً بذلك.
4- ولا يجوز رده عن الحكم إلا لأسباب تحدث أو تظهر بعد تعيين شخصه ويطلب الرد لذات الأسباب التي يرد بها القاضي أو يعتبر بسببها غير صالح للحكم ويرفع طلب الرد إلى المحكمة المختصة أصلاً بنظر الدعوى خلال خمسة أيام من أخبار الخصم بتعيين المحكم أو من تاريخ حدوث سبب الرد أو علمه به إذا كان تالياً لإخباره بتعيين المحكم وفى جميع الأحوال لا يقبل طلب الرد إذا صدر حكم المحكمة أو أقفل باب المرافعة في القضية.
المادة (208)
1- يقوم المحكم خلال ثلاثين يوماً على الأكثر من قبول التحكيم بإخطار الخصوم بتاريخ أول جلسة تحدد لنظر النزاع وبمكان إنعقادها وذلك دون تقيد بالقواعد المقررة في هذا القانون للإعلان ويحدد لهم موعدا لتقديم مستنداتهم ومذكراتهم وأوجه دفاعهم.
2- ويجوز الحكم بناءً على ما يقدمه جانب واحد إذا تخلف الآخر عن ذلك في الموعد المحدد.
3- وإذا تعدد المحكمون وجب أن يتولوا مجتمعين إجراءات التحقيق وأن يوقع كل منهم على المحاضر.
المادة (209)
1- تنقطع الخصومة أمام المحكم إذا قام سبب من أسباب إنقطاع الخصومة المقررة في هذا القانون ويترتب على الإنقطاع آثاره المقررة قانوناً ما لم تكن الدعوى قد حجزت للحكم.
2- وإذا عرضت خلال التحكيم مسألة أولية تخرج عن ولاية المحكم أو طعن بتزوير ورقة أو اتخذت إجراءات جنائية عن تزويرها أو عن حادث جنائي آخر أوقف المحكم عمله حتى يصدر فيها حكم إنتهائي كما يوقف الحكم عمله للرجوع إلى رئيس المحكمة المختصة لإجراء ما يأتي :-
أ) الحكم بالجزاء المقرر قانوناً على من يتخلف من الشهود عن الحضور أو يمتنع عن الإجابة.
ب) الحكم بتكليف الغير إبراز مستندا في حوزته ضروري للحكم في التحكيم.
ج) التقرير بالإنابات القضائية.

المادة (210)
1-إذا لم يشترط الخصوم في الإتفاق على التحكيم أجلا للحكم كان على المحكم أن يحكم خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ جلسة التحكيم الأولى وإلا جاز لمن شاء من الخصوم رفع النزاع إلى المحكمة أو المضى فيه أمامها إذا كان مرفوعا من قبل.
2- وللخصوم الإتفاق - صراحة أو ضمنا على مد الميعاد المحدد إتفاقا أو قانونا ولهم تفويض الحكم في مدة إلى أجل معين ويجوز للمحكمة بناء على طلب الحكم أو أحد الخصوم مد الأجل المحدد بالفقرة السابق للمدة التي تراها مناسبة للفصل في النزاع.
3- ويوقف الميعاد كلما أوقفت الخصومة أو إنقطعت أمام المحكم ويستأنف سيره من تاريخ علم المحكم بزوال سبب الوقف أو الإنقطاع وإذا كان الباقي من الميعاد أقل من شهر إمتد إلى شهر.
المادة (211)
على المحكمين أن يحلفوا الشهود اليمين وكل من أدى شهادة كاذبة أمام المحكمين يعتبر مرتكباً لجريمة شهادة الزور.
المادة (212)
1- يصدر المحكم حكمه غير مقيد بإجراءات المرافعات عدا ما نص عليه في هذا الباب والإجراءات الخاصة بدعوة الخصوم وسماع أوجه دفاعهم وتمكينهم من تقديم مستنداتهم ومع ذلك يجوز للخصوم الإتفاق على إجراءات معينة يسير عليها المحكم.
2- ويكون حكم المحكم على مقتضى قواعد القانون إلا إذا كان مفوضاً بالصلح فلا يتقيد بهذه القواعد عدا ما تعلق منها بالنظام العام.
3- وتطبق القواعد الخاصة بالنفاذ المعجل على أحكام المحكمين.
4- ويجب أن يصدر حكم المحكم في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة وإلا اتبعت في شأنه القواعد المقررة لأحكام المحكمين الصادرة في بلد أجنبي.
5- ويصدر حكم المحكمين بأغلبية الآراء وتجب كتابته مع الرأي المخالف ويجب أن يشتمل بوجه خاص على صورة من الإتفاق على التحكيم وعلى ملخص أقوال الخصوم ومستنداتهم وأسباب الحكم ومنطوقه وتاريخ صدوره والمكان الذي صدر فيه وتوقيعات المحكمين وإذا رفض واحد أو أكثر من المحكمين توقيع الحكم ذكر ذلك فيه ويكون الحكم صحيحاً إذا وقعته أغلبية المحكمين.
6- ويحرر الحكم باللغة العربية ما لم يتفق الخصوم على غير ذلك وعندئذ يتعين أن ترفق به عند إيداعه ترجمة رسمية.
7- ويعتبر الحكم صادراً من تاريخ توقيع المحكمين عليه بعد كتابته.
المادة (213)
1- في التحكيم الذي يتم عن طريق المحكمة يجب على المحكمين إيداع الحكم مع أصل وثيقة التحكيم والمحاضر والمستندات قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصة أصلاً بنظر الدعوى خلال الخمسة عشر يوماً التالية لصدور الحكم كما يجب عليهم ايداع صورة من الحكم قلم كتاب المحكمة لتسليمها إلى كل طرف وذلك خلال خمسة أيام من ايداع الأصل ويحرر كاتب المحكمة محضرا بهذا الإيداع يعرضه على القاضى أو رئيس الدائرة حسب الأحوال لتحديد جلسة خلال خمسة عشر يوماً للتصديق على الحكم ويعلن الطرفان بها.
2- وإذا كان التحكيم وارداً على قضية إستئناف كان الإيداع في قلم كتاب المحكمة المختصة أصلاً بنظر الإستئناف .
3- أما في التحكيم الذي يتم بين الخصوم خارج المحكمة فيجب على المحكمين أن يسلموا صورة من الحكم إلى كل طرف خلال خمسة أيام من صدور قرار التحكيم وتنظر المحكمة في تصديق أو إبطال القرار بناءً على طلب أحد الخصوم بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى.
المادة (214)
يجوز للمحكمة أثناء النظر في طلب تصديق حكم المحكمين أن تعيده إليهم للنظر فيما أغفلوا الفصل فيه من مسائل التحكيم أو لتوضيح الحكم إذا كان غير محدد بالدرجة التي يمكن معها تنفيذه وعلى المحكمين في هاتين الحالتين أن يصدروا قرارهم وهم خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ ابلاغهم بالقرار إلا إذا قررت المحكمة خلاف ذلك.
ولا يجوز الطعن في قرارها إلا مع الحكم النهائي الصادر بتصديق الحكم أو ابطاله.
المادة (215)
1- لا ينفذ حكم المحكمين إلا إذا صادقت عليه المحكمة التي أودع الحكم قلم كتابها وذلك بعد الإطلاع على الحكم ووثيقة التحكيم والتثبت من أنه لا يوجد مانع من تنفيذه وتختص هذه المحكمة تصحيح الأخطاء المادية في حكم المحكمين بناءً على طلب ذوي الشأن بالطرق المقررة لتصحيح الأحكام.
2- ويختص قاضي التنفيذ بكل ما يتعلق بتنفيذ حكم المحكمين.
المادة (216)
1- يجوز للخصوم طلب بطلان حكم المحكمين عندما تنظر المحكمة في المصادقة عليه وذلك في الأحوال الآتية:-
أ) إذا كان قد صدر بغير وثيقة تحكيم أو بناءً على وثيقة باطلة أو سقطت بتجاوز الميعاد أو إذا خرج الحكم عن حدود الوثيقة
ب) إذا صدر الحكم من محكمين لم يعينوا طبقاً للقانون أو صدر من بعضهم دون أن يكونوا مأذونين بالحكم في غيبة الآخرين أو صدر بناءً على وثيقة تحكيم لم يحدد فيها موضوع النزاع أو صدر من شخص ليست له أهلية الإتفاق على التحكيم أو من محكم لا تتوفر فيه الشرائط القانونية.
ج) إذا وقع بطلان في الحكم أو بطلان في الإجراءات أثر في الحكم.
2- ولا يمنع من قبول البطلان تنازل الخصم عن حقه فيه قبل صدور حكم المحكمين.
المادة (217)
1- أحكام المحكمين لا تقبل الطعن فيها بأي طريق من طرق الطعن.
2- أما الحكم الصادر بالمصادقة على حكم المحكمين أو ببطلانه فيجوز الطعن فيه بطرق الطعن المناسبة.
3- واستثناء من حكم الفقرة السابقة لا يكون الحكم قابلاً للإستئناف إذا كان المحكمون مفوضين بالصلح أو كان الخصوم قد نزلوا صراحة عن حق الإستئناف أو كانت قيمة النزاع لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف درهم.
المادة (218)
يترك للمحكمين تقدير أتعابهم ومصاريف التحكيم ولهم أن يحكموا بها كلها أو بعضها على الطرف الخاسر وللمحكمة بناءً على طلب أحد الخصوم تعديل هذا التقدير بما يناسب الجهد المبذول وطبيعة النزاع.

----------

